# Brunner Buck



## Michelles_Taxidermy (Feb 18, 2006)

Here are a coupe pictures of a Deer I mounted a few weeks ago and finnished out yesterday.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice job... definitely not 'the" Brunner Buck though. The Brunner Buck is our state record.


----------



## Michelles_Taxidermy (Feb 18, 2006)

Ha ha ha, I know that. I title all my deer by the hunters last name so I can keep track of them. I also do it when i post a picture of them so if someone wants to look for that particular picture again they don't have to look though 20,000 posts titled " Another Deer Mount ".


----------

